# raising to butchering weight



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

how long does it take to raise a rabbit to a suitable weight for butchering? whats the best breed for fastest weight gain?.........mink


----------



## DETMURDS (Feb 13, 2007)

That is the very same question I have!

Anyone?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

It all depends on what you consider suitable weight  Some people want smaller carcasses while others prefer larger.

I have read that the New Zealand White (and NZW/Californian crosses in particular) grow the fastest. 4.5 lbs seems to be the average weight for slaughter, and these rabbits tend to reach this magic number around 8 weeks or so when fed an optimal diet of good quality pellets. We raise Rex rabbits, and they hit the 4.5 lb mark around 10 weeks or so when raised on pellets.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

When do they reach full size? Is there some reason people don't wait until they are full size to butcher them? I'll be mostly using them for dog meat so I don't care if its "tender and juicy" lol


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Rate of growth and cost of food. They grow at fast and then it slows down at the same time they are bigger and cost more to feed.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Around 6 months is generally accepted as the age of maturity, although the animal may still do some "filling out." 

Monsoon is absolutely right. In our rex, at around 10-14 weeks growth slows down, but the food consumption doesn't. So, when I keep them beyond this time, I am in effect spending the same amount of money in feed but getting less growth. I may get a bigger rabbit in the end, but those last few pounds cost a lot more to put on than the first several.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

mink said:


> how long does it take to raise a rabbit to a suitable weight for butchering? whats the best breed for fastest weight gain?.........mink


The commercial goal is to have a five pound fryer by 10 weeks old. This should translate to a net carcass of two and a half pounds after dressing out.

As mentioned in other replies, after 10 weeks, the growth rate per pound of feed drops off, so it becomes more costly to feed them as they grow.

It also becomes harder to butcher them, harder to skin them, the meat is less tender, and more fat tends to develop after the 10 week mark. In other countries, they do prefer an older rabbit that you get when you raise them for fur to 20 or 24 weeks, those are called roasters.

This five pound by 10 weeks rule is so ingrained that the ARBA has a contest for raising "meat pen" rabbits where two of the major rules is a maximum weight of 5 lbs and maximum age of 70 days. So thousands of 4H and FFA livestock raisers have grown up with this rule.

And it's a good rule based on decades of experience in raising rabbits.

Other things to consider about rabbit breeds is what do you want to keep on your homestead? I mean some people don't like rabbits with red eyes. Or they think white rabbits are boring. They want some color in the hutches.

Or they want to be able to use the fur/wool of the rabbits like Rex fur or Angora wool. You can eat Angora rabbits, but I don't recommend them for strictly meat rabbits.

I have an article on my web page with tips for raising meat pen rabbits, and it includes a chart of "meat sized" rabbit breeds.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html

I hope this info helps.
Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

I just butchered 2 New Zealand whites at 9 weeks of age and their carcass weight was 3 pounds apiece.


----------



## germanbini (Jan 3, 2005)

rabbitgeek said:


> I have an article on my web page with tips for raising meat pen rabbits, and it includes a chart of "meat sized" rabbit breeds.
> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html


I realize this is a 12 year old post and a 13 year old article, but I found this through a Google search. For anyone in the future trying to read the information, unfortunately the domain for rabbitgeek.com is apparently gone. HOWEVER, I found the article 'Meat Pen Notes' by using the "Wayback Machine Internet Archive." Here's the link to use: Rabbit Meat Pen Notes


----------

